# G Scale animation



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't know if most of you've already seen this or not, but for those who haven't here's something pretty cool


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very neat!

Best,
TJ


----------



## trains_and_ministry (Sep 3, 2014)

very nice anyone know where to find the wiring diagram for these?


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

*Check out Pololu*

I think that the item in the video was custom built using a picaxe. I haven't found any additional info about the train animation, but there's lots of info on the picaxe site about servo control.

I'm working on something similar using a Pololu Maestro servo controller (pololu.com). This is a PCB with servo driver outputs and inputs for switches/detectors that can be programmed via USB. You can set it up so that a switch input causes a servo to run through a pre-programmed set of motions.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat stuff.. Can do a lot of stuff with servo.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, a lot of work went into those cars. Looks great.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If one wants to do some animation, it is very easy to modify existing toys that use wired remotes.


----------

